# Timothy Everette Weeks 1966-2013



## PMedMoe (16 Jul 2013)

WEEKS, Timothy

Passed away in Ottawa on Monday, July 15th, 2013, in his 47th year. Beloved husband of Kerri Lynn. Loving father of Hunter and Ocean. Son of Melbourne and Barbara Weeks. Brother of Tony (Pamela), Tracey (Ross) and Todd (Lenora). Also survived by several nieces and nephews. Tim recently retired from 28 years service in the Armed Forces.

Friends may call at the Malcolm, Deavitt & Binhammer Funeral Home, 141 Renfrew Street, Pembroke on Thursday, July 18th from 7-9 pm. Service from the Chapel on Friday at 10:30am. Friends and colleagues are requested to wear dress uniform. In lieu of flowers, memorial donations may be made to the Trillium Gift of Life Network. 

Service Details


----------



## MedCorps (17 Jul 2013)

RIP. 

A dedicated NCO in the CFMS he was a pleasure to be around.  The best CQ I ever had in the field. 

You will be missed. 

MC


----------



## xo31@711ret (18 Jul 2013)

Rest in peace Tim      

Militi Securrimus


----------

